# Light Upgrade.



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I spent the weekend upgrading the lights on the tractor and Dodge hay truck. The difference is quite noticable. Got the lights from Larsen lights, very nice people to work with. The salesman Mike helped and recomended which lights to put on. Before and after is shown. I already had A&I LEDs on the tractor however the Larsens' were twice as bright. The dodge had OEM halogens.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Difference on the side of the house is so bright you evaporated your dog...
Big difference. Looks good.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Haven't been that impressed with durability of Larson lights. Started using tiger lights and they are better yet.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

haybaler101 said:


> Haven't been that impressed with durability of Larson lights. Started using tiger lights and they are better yet.


They quit working? Have not had any issue with ones I have purchased. Certain ones in particular?

Some of tiger lights are also available on Larsen site only difference is price.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I've put lights from Larson on one tractor. Went from regular old school incandescent to LED so a huge difference in light output. I haven't had any problems with mine and would speak highly of the help I got when deciding what to purchase.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I’m glad we don’t use our tractors at night.....one more thing for me to spend money on. I’d have to have some for sure, the factory lights are anemic....


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Our elderly Scottish dairy farming neighbour used to get my dad to doing wiring repairs on their farm. One day dad noticed the lights were damaged on the tractor, asked if he wanted them fixed too. In his soft accent he said back, "Don't you think I work enough in the day time already?"



somedevildawg said:


> I'm glad we don't use our tractors at night.....one more thing for me to spend money on. I'd have to have some for sure, the factory lights are anemic....


----------

